# Clonazepam (Klonipin)



## 16569

My doctor has just put me on this medication. 0.25 tab twice daily. Do any of you know anything about this medicine?I have scoliosis which causes tense muscles and back pain, sciatica. also suffer mild depression. Doctor has me on Lortabs and Prozac. Ordered Klonopin for anxiety and nervousness.Your thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## 16240

Hi mosquito, I currently take .50 mgs of klonopin for IBS/anxiety. It belongs in the benzodiazipine family(minor tranquilizer)it is longer acting in the body as opposed to xanax which is shorter acting. That being said klonopin works subtly on the body, no feelings of euphoria, just mild relaxation. the first week for me on this med caused major fatigue(it is also used for short term insomnia). I have been on it for approx 3 months and the IBS/anxiety have greatly improved.


----------



## 16240

by the way I should have said .50mgs 2x'a day and take xanax as needed-maybe 3x's a month


----------



## 16569

My doc has me on .25 twice daily. I am just taking .25 at bedtime. I sleep like a baby and feeling refreshed in the morning. I am not going to take it in the daytime unless absolutely necessary.


----------



## 14448

I have some 'emergency' clonaezepam tablets. I took one today, I was at work and felt an attack starting. I took loperamide but the cramps were still coming and I was on the verge of telling my boss I had a migraine and had to go home. I took the clonazepam and within half an hour I felt warm and 'buzzy', the cramps relaxed and I could breathe properly again. I had difficulty keeping my eyes open for a few hours but at least I made it through the day!


----------



## 19405

Hi:I have emergency Klonopin for flying and really bad anxiety attacks, but have not taken for months. I have IBS, the gas-bloating and pain kind, and it sort of helps this if I get a bad attack out of the blue.One caution: it can tip you over from anxiety into depression pretty quickly. I try to keep it to a minimum because I don't want to have to start taking an antidepressant to couter the effects.


----------



## 13580

I had this medicine for a month in my cabinet before I decided to take it. I started taking it and it has helped. I have been really exhausted as well but I hope this will get better.


----------



## miranda

I was on clonazepam for about 2 months, .25 mg per day. That was about 1 year ago and now I just take it for emergencies only. Since last October I've taken maybe 30 pills, also b/c I tend to cut them in half. My psychologist sure laughed at that one, I was afraid of becoming addicted to it but .25 mg is a very low dose to begin with.


----------

